
The next ODROID-N1 - syrex
http://com.odroid.com/sigong/blog/blog_list.php?bid=193
======
jesusofsuburbia
If you like Arch for ARM, it seems to support the used Rockchip RK3399
already, which is nice:
[https://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv8/rockchip](https://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv8/rockchip)

